# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > آموزش: آموزش کنترل های پر کاربرد بسته ی DevComponents

## Hybrid

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، 

در این تاپیک قصد دارم نحوه ی استفاده از برخی از کنترل های پرکاربرد بسته ی  DevComponent رو آموزش بدم ..

*معرفی کوتاه در رابطه با این ابزارها* : شرکت DevComponent یک بسته ی  کامل  از کنترل های توسعه یافته به همراه ویژگی های جدید را در بسته ای به  عنوان  DotNetBar ارائه داده است که با استفاده از این اشیا جدید و زیبا  میتوانید  برنامه ی خود را کاربر پسند تر نمایید.

البته ناگفته نماند خود من هم تبحر کافی روی این ابزار های ندارم ولی با   کمک سایت های خارجی و لینک های مختلف و کمک دوستان سعی میکنم تا حد امکان   مطالب رو پوشش بدم...

*** از دوستانی که با این ابزار های آشنایی کاملی دارند درخواست همکاری میکنم.*

نظر و تشکر یادتون نره تا ببینیم چند نفر خواهان این آموزش ها هستند ،   تعداد نفرات فقط یه عامل تشویقی برای ادامه دادن به این مبحث هست.(لطفا نظرات رو با *پیغام خصوصی* به بنده اعلام کنید)

*کنترل هایی که تا الان آموزش داده شده ( 1391/01/26) :*
*
TextboxX
 IntegerInput
 Reflection Image
 Reflection Label
Slider
**Command 
 ProgressbarX*
*ButtonX*
*SuperTooltip*
*Ribbon Control* *( توسط  tam2145 )*
*PanelEx*
*BalloonTip ( توسط mrg_vb)*
*BubbleBar ( توسط mrg_vb )*
*TabStrip*
*Explorer Bar*
*Side Bar*


*سوالات و جواب ها :*

نحوه ی اضافه کردن این کنترل ها به Vs2010 به چه صورتی هست ؟ ( *به صورت کلیپ تصویری*)

 چطور دکمه های Maximize و Minimze رو از Ribbon Control مخفی کنیم؟* ( پست شماره 40)*

 چطور وقتی که برناممون رو با این ابزارها طراحی کردیم در سیستم مقصد با مشکل روبه رو نشیم؟ *( پست شماره 43 )*

 چطور میتونم استایل فرم پروژه رو به Office 2007 تغییر بدم ؟ *( پست شماره  51 به صورت کلیپ تصویری)*

آموزش راست به چپ کردن ExtraGrid یا هر کامپننتی که قابلیت راست چین ندارد (از جمله کنترل های این بسته)

نحوه ی ساخت ThemeSaver (*به صورت کلیپ تصویری*) 

نحوه ی حذف QAT ریبون (*به صورت کلیپ تصویری*)

خط جدا کننده گروها در منوی کنترل Ribbon 

*نحوه ی اضافه کردن شماره سطر به DatagridviewX*

*موفق باشید./*

----------


## mohsenm66

http://www.devcomponents.com/downloa...S2008Trial.msi

crack

----------


## Hybrid

خوب دوستان این اولین قسمت از آموزش های DevComponent هست.این آموزش در رابطه با استفاده از کنترل TextBoxXو خصوصیات اون هست .در این آموزش سعی کردم که شکل های زیادی رو برای فهم بیشتر موضوع به کار ببرم .. بار دیگر از شما دوستان تقاضا دارم نظرات  و پیشنهادات خود را به صورت پ خ به بنده اعلام کنید تا باعث شلوغ شدن تاپیک نشه...استفاده از این فایل با ذکر صلواتی بر محمد و خاندانش بلا مانع است..

* پسورد : life ( به صورت حروف کوچیک)*

* حجم فایل : 139 کیلوبایت*

----------


## ali190

سلام دوستان
در این تایپیک میخواهید آموزش کامپپوننتهای DevExpress رو بدید یا Dotnetbar ؟!
ممنون
یاعلی

----------


## Hybrid

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، 

در این آموزش قصد دارم کنترل پرکاربرد Integer Input رو بهتون معرفی کنم ...آموزش به زبانی ساده بیان شده و سعی کردم ، کاربرد هر خاصیت رو  در قالب یک شکل براتون جا بندازم.. 

* پسورد : life*




موفق باشید./

----------


## Hybrid

*سلام دوستان ،*

در این آموزش میخوام 3 کنترل رو آموزش بدم :* ReflectionImage و Reflection Label ، Slider*  سه  تا از کنترل هایی که میتونند فرم شما رو زیبا کنند.


* موفق باشید./*

----------


## gilsoft

پس از عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوست گرامی عارضم که :
من صلاح نمیدونم که تو برنامه هام از هر دو کامپوننت DevComponent و Janus استفاده کنم . لذا بی صبرانه منظر پست های بعدی شما هستم تا تصمیم بگیرم که بالاخره با کدوم یکی از این کامپوننتها باید کنار بیام !!
من به نوبه خود از زحمات شما تشکر و قدردانی می کنم .... به امید اون روزی که این تاپیک هم مثل تاپیک Janus پر از پست های مفید بشه ...

----------


## gilsoft

با سلام 
بالاخره DevComponent رو انتخاب کردم ...

اگه براتون امکان داره در رابطه با کنترل های  Ribbon و Command یه کم توضیح بدین مخصوصا کنترل Command !
نمونه سورس دارم ... فقط کارایی Command رو نمیدوم !!

----------


## xxnagin

سلام 
میشه فقط فایلهای dll رو  اپلود  کنید

----------


## _Faraz_

> نمونه سورس دارم ...


برای کدوم روبین یا command؟
راستیتش من در مورد robin همطور که می دونین برای انمایش بهتر روبین حتماً پنجره نبایس border داشته باشه حالا مشکل اینجاس که وقتی بردر رو حذف می کنی دیگه پنجره رو نمیشه ریسایز کرد چطور می شه این معظل رو حل کرد؟اساتید کمک کنن
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سری هم به این تاپیک بزنین دوستان سخت به کمک نیاز دارم (بازیدیدش بالاس ولی یکی پیدا نشد جواب بده!)
* ساخت browser که از دو موتور همزمان استفاده میکند*

----------


## xxnagin

سلام این کد برای resize برای بردر هستش
یه کنترل گوشه پایین سمت راست بزار 

Public Class Form1
    Inherits System.Windows.Forms.Form
    Dim newPoint As New System.Drawing.Point()
    Dim a As Integer
    Dim b As Integer
    Public ScreenWidth As Integer = System.Windows.Forms.Screen.PrimaryScreen.Bounds.W  idth
    Public screenHeight As Integer = System.Windows.Forms.Screen.PrimaryScreen.Bounds.H  eight
    Private Sub ResizeMe_MouseDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles ResizeMe.MouseDown
        If e.Button = MouseButtons.Left Then
            ResizeMe.Cursor = Cursors.PanNW
        End If
    End Sub
    Private Sub ResizeMe_MouseMove(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles ResizeMe.MouseMove
        If e.Button = MouseButtons.Left Then
            Me.SetBounds(Me.Location.X, Me.Location.Y, (Control.MousePosition.X - (Me.Left)) + 10, (Control.MousePosition.Y - Me.Top) + 10)
            Me.Refresh()
        End If
    End Sub
    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
    End Sub
    Private Sub ResizeMe_MouseUp(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles ResizeMe.MouseUp
        ResizeMe.Cursor = Cursors.Default
    End Sub
End Class

----------


## Hybrid

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه در این تاپیک میخوام به درخواست یکی از *دوستان خوبم* آموزش شی *Command* رو بدم امیدوارم بهره ی کافی رو از این آموزش ببرین.

این آموزش به صورت فایل Word هست ( برنامه مبدلم به دلیل تعویض ویندوز پرید !! ) .. 

در این آموزش مثل آموزش های قبلی سعی کردم عکس زیادی برای یادگیری بهتر به کار بگیرم .. 

*دوستان ممکنه برای مدتی در خدمتتون نباشم ( به دلیل مشکلات خاصی ) ولی مطمئنا هر زمانی که وقت آوردم ادامه آموزش ها رو براتون آماده میکنم.

تشکر و نظر (به صورت پ خ) فراموش نشه.*

 پسورد : life ( به صورت حروف کوچیک )

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> راستیتش من در مورد robin همطور که می دونین برای انمایش بهتر روبین حتماً  پنجره نبایس border داشته باشه حالا مشکل اینجاس که وقتی بردر رو حذف می  کنی دیگه پنجره رو نمیشه ریسایز کرد چطور می شه این معظل رو حل کرد؟



Public Class Form1
    Private Const cGrip As Integer = 16
    Private Const cCaption As Integer = 25
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        End
    End Sub
    Protected Overrides Sub OnPaint(ByVal e As PaintEventArgs)
        Dim rc As New Rectangle(Me.ClientSize.Width - cGrip, Me.ClientSize.Height - cGrip, cGrip, cGrip)
        ControlPaint.DrawSizeGrip(e.Graphics, Me.BackColor, rc)
        rc = New Rectangle(0, 0, Me.ClientSize.Width, 22)
        e.Graphics.FillRectangle(Brushes.DarkBlue, rc)
    End Sub

    Protected Overrides Sub WndProc(ByRef m As Message)
        If m.Msg = &H84 Then
            Dim pos As New Point(m.LParam.ToInt32() And &HFFFF, m.LParam.ToInt32() >> 16)
            pos = Me.PointToClient(pos)
            If pos.Y < cCaption Then
                m.Result = CType(2, IntPtr)
                Return
            End If
            If pos.X >= Me.ClientSize.Width - cGrip AndAlso pos.Y >= Me.ClientSize.Height - cGrip Then
                m.Result = CType(17, IntPtr)
                Return
            End If
        End If
        MyBase.WndProc(m)
    End Sub

    Public Sub New()
        InitializeComponent()
        Me.SetStyle(ControlStyles.ResizeRedraw, True)
    End Sub

End Class


موفق باشید./

----------


## swallow.pa

چرا این تایپیک قدیمیه لطفا فعالش کنید

----------


## Hybrid

> چرا این تایپیک قدیمیه لطفا فعالش کنید


*سلام دوست عزیز ، به دو دلیل این تاپیک فعال نشده :

1) متاسفانه دوستان همکاری نمیکنند و فقط شدن موتور دانلود کننده و هیچ نظری ندارند.

2) این چند وقته واقعا مشغول بودم و در حال یادگیری و وقت نکردم این تاپیک رو به روز کنم حتما چند روز دیگه بقیه ی مطالب رو میزارم.

موفق باشید./*

----------


## arman_Delta2002

سلام کار با چارت رو هم بزارین ممنون میشم

----------


## Hossis

من قبلا با devComponent کار کردم 
بعضی وقتها به هم میریزه یعنی کنترلها رو نشون نمیده 
یا این که بعضی قابلیت ها رو نداره
من که چند بار سعی کردم استفاده کنم ولی به همین دلیل, ترکش کردم 
چون خیلی ضدحال هست که چند هفته رو طراحی کار کنی بعد یک دفعه همه طراحی ها بپره و هیچ راهی هم نداشته باشه
اصلا هیچ تضمینی به درست کار کردن اون نیست
خصوصا اگر راست به چپ کنید, منوی فایلش خارج از فرم در میاد

----------


## swallow.pa

> من قبلا با devComponent کار کردم 
> بعضی وقتها به هم میریزه یعنی کنترلها رو نشون نمیده 
> یا این که بعضی قابلیت ها رو نداره
> من که چند بار سعی کردم استفاده کنم ولی به همین دلیل, ترکش کردم 
> چون خیلی ضدحال هست که چند هفته رو طراحی کار کنی بعد یک دفعه همه طراحی ها بپره و هیچ راهی هم نداشته باشه
> اصلا هیچ تضمینی به درست کار کردن اون نیست
> خصوصا اگر راست به چپ کنید, منوی فایلش خارج از فرم در میاد


واقعا اگه اینجوریه بیخیالش بشم

----------


## gilsoft

> من قبلا با devComponent کار کردم 
> بعضی وقتها به هم میریزه یعنی کنترلها رو نشون نمیده 
> یا این که بعضی قابلیت ها رو نداره
> من که چند بار سعی کردم استفاده کنم ولی به همین دلیل, ترکش کردم 
> چون خیلی ضدحال هست که چند هفته رو طراحی کار کنی بعد یک دفعه همه طراحی ها بپره و هیچ راهی هم نداشته باشه
> اصلا هیچ تضمینی به درست کار کردن اون نیست
> خصوصا اگر راست به چپ کنید, منوی فایلش خارج از فرم در میاد


سلام دوستان
راستش با مطلب دوستمون موافقم ...
منم با این مجموعه کامپوننت مشکلهای زیادی دارم ....
کنترل ComboBoxEX این مجموعه خیلی بد عمل می کنه ! خصوصا که از خاصیت DataSource اون بخوای استفاده کنی ... به هیچوجه RilghtToLeft اون درست عمل نمیکنه !! خودم *با یه برنامه نویسی غیر اصولی تونستم این مشکل رو حل کنم !
*خلاصه ی مطلب اینکه موندم با کدوم مجموعه کامپوننت کنار بیام . میگم این همه شرکتها که تو کار برنامه نویسی هستند .. همین مشکلات رو دارند یا نه ؟!
 :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوست عزیز Gilsoft امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه... 

آره در این نسخه ای که من هم استفاده میکنم این مشل(راست چین شدن Combo وقتی که به بانک وصل میشه)رو داره و تا الان هم نتونستم حلش کنم (شاید هم امکان پذیر نباشه!!) .. ولی شما میتونین اول این نسخه جدید 2010 رو نصب کنین و استفاده کنین ببینم این مشکلات رو داره؟؟؟ اگه بازهم این مشکلات رو داشت به احتمال خیلی زیاد باید از Janus استفاده کنین.

موفق باشید./

----------


## gilsoft

سلامی دوباره خدمت دوستان 
مشکل راست به چپ ComboBoxEX رو به روش زیر برطرف کردم (البته فکر کنم غیر اصولی باشه).
طبق تصویر زیر ابتدا در خاصیت Items بسته به نیاز خودتون (ماکزیمم آیتمها {مثلا من 100 تا رو Add کردم })  ComboItem رو Add کنید. سپس از کد زیر استفاده کنید . لازم بذکر است که این  کد رو باید بنا به نیاز خودتون تغییر بدید. من از لحاظ کلیات اونو نوشتم.
cbx2.png
  Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Dim i, L, N, F, d As Integer
        L = ComboBoxEx1.Items.Count
        N = 0
        F = 5 ' تعداد آیتمهایی که باید در کامبوباکس نمایش داده شوند
        ' !!!   F <= L   !!! 
        For i = 0 To F
            ComboBoxEx1.Items.Item(i).Text = "آیتم شماره " + Trim(Str(i + 1))  ' dr.Item("Name").ToString
            ComboBoxEx1.Items.Item(i).TextAlignment = 2  ' جهت راست چین کردن آیتمها
            N += 1
        Next
        For d = N To L - 1
            ComboBoxEx1.Items.RemoveAt(N) ' جهت حذف مقادیر اضافه در کامبوباکس
        Next
اگه مشکلی هست .. من در خدمتم.

----------


## Hybrid

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ،

اینم قسمت جدید از سری آموزش های مربوط به DevComponent .

* آموزش کنترل : ProgressbarX*

* حجم فایل : 132kb*




دانلود

لطفا نظر (به صورت پ خ) و تشکر فراموش نشه.

موفق باشید./

----------


## Hybrid

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، 

اینم سری جدید از آموزش های مربوط به DevComponent . 

* آموزش : کنترل ButtonX*

* حجم فایل : 101 کیلو بایت*





دانلود فایل آموزشی 


در این آموزش سعی کردم مطالب رو تا حد امکان با شکل توضیح بدم.


موفق باشید./

----------


## mehdi_9009

كامپوننت dev بهترين كامپوننت واسه .net ولي متاسفانه r-l رو ساپورت نمي كنه تو سايتش هم اخبار ضد نقيض در مورد r-l  اعلام كرده اولش ميگه معلوم نيست كي r-l  مي كنن بعدش هم مي گن در آينده اي نزديك از دوستاني كه تونستن r-l كنن ما رو از راهنمايي دريغ نكنن

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، 

*اینم آموزش جدیده سری آموزش های مربوط به بسته ی Dotnetbar* 

* آموزش : کنترل Super Tooltip*

* حجم فایل : 624 کیلوبایت*





دانلود


در این آموزش سعی کردم مطالب را مبتنی بر شکل توضیح بدم.


موفق باشید./

----------


## tam2145

سلام دوست عزیز !!
آموزش اصل کاری را بگذار !! خودت می دونی منظورم چیه !! :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگه نذاشتی اگه تونستم خودم می گذارم !! :متفکر:

----------


## Hybrid

> سلام دوست عزیز !!
> آموزش اصل کاری را بگذار !! خودت می دونی منظورم چیه !!
> اگه نذاشتی اگه تونستم خودم می گذارم !!


آموزش بعدی ماله شماست  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## tam2145

> آموزش بعدی ماله شماست


با سلام !!
*آموزش کنترل ribbon control*
این آموزش با فرمت آفیس 2010 بوده !! مختصر و آموزنده !! البته در آینده تکمیل تر هم می شه !!
دیگه دوستان ببخشند !! اولین آموزش من در این انجمن هست !! :لبخند گشاده!:  :چشمک: 
ribboncontrol.rar

----------


## Hybrid

سلام ، خسته نباشید میگم دوسته من ،* ممنون از اینکه منو یاری میدی.
*
پ خ بده تا کنترل ها رو بخش بخش کنیم.

یک پیشنهاد : برنامه مبدل word to pdf رو دانلود کن و به pdf تبدیلشون کن آموزش ها رو. بعضی از سایت ها هم هستن که به صورت آنلاین همین کار رو میکنن. جمله convert word to pdf online رو گوگل کن.

----------


## JaVa

سلام به همه دوستان گرامی ...

واقعا کارتون بیسته  :تشویق: 

سعی کنید ادامه بدید تا ماهم فیضشو ببریم. :تشویق:

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان اینم قسمت جدید از سری آموزش های مربوط به بسته ی   dotnetbar : 

* این قسمت  : PanelEX*

* حجم فایل : 161 کیلوبایت*

----------


## mehdi_9009

مرسي از كاراتون ومشكل اصلي اين كامپوننت r-l  نبودنه اونه از دوستاني كه اين كارو كردن اگه راهنمايي كنن ممنون مي شم

----------


## JaVa

*کنترل Slider*

کنترل Slider یک نوار لغزنده است.
Label Visible : در صورت True  بودن می تواند حاوی برچسب نیز باشد.
LabelPosition :محل قرار گیری برچسب را مشخص می کند.
Text :متن برچسب را مشخص می کند.
مثال:
Slider1.Text = Slider1.Value
Step : میزان افزایش و یا کاهش را تعیین می کند.

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوست عزیز ، ممنون از آموزش هات فقط چند تا نکته :

1 ) قبلا این کنترل آموزش داده شده اگه به صفحه ی اول همین تاپیک برید لیست کنترل هایی که تا الان آموزش داده شدن رو نوشتم 

2 ) اگر قصد دارد در این کار ما رو کمک کنین میتونین اون کنترلی رو که قصد دارین آموزشش رو بدین ( به شرطی که جز کنترل های صفحه اول نباشه ) میتونین به من و tam 21 پ خ بدین که قصد دارین کدوم کنترل رو آموزش بدین .

3 ) سعی کنین آموزش ها رو به صورت پی دی اف بزارین تا باعث شلوغ شدن بیش از حد این تاپیک نشه.

4 ) اون دو پستی رو که بالا دادین رو حذف کنین.

موفق باشید./

----------


## JaVa

درود و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان...
 اینم سری جدید از سری آموزش های مربوط به بسته ی dotnetbar : 

آموزش این سری: BalloonTip

اینو هم بگم این اولین آموزش من در این سایت و در کل است. اگه کمی کاستی داشت به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید :خجالت: 

*دانلود کن*

----------


## JaVa

درود و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان...
اینم سری جدید از سری آموزش های مربوط به بسته ی dotnetbar : 

آموزش این سری: *BubbleBar*
امیدوارم که خوشتون بیاد.



شما هم یه دستی بالا بزنید و شروع به ساختن یه آموزش از کنترلهای DotNetBar شوید.

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوست عزیز ، ممنون از آموزشی که قرار دادی ، بسیار مفید بود فقط 3 تا نکته :
*

*  1 ) دوستانی که دانلود میکنن ممکنه وقتی که فایل پی دی اف رو باز میکنن ، با پیغام خطایی مواجه بشن دلیلش هم فارسی بودن نام فایل و نام فولدر هست پس نام ها رو به اسم انگلیسی یا عدد تغییر بدین تا درست بشه 

2 ) پیشنهاد : اگه واسه هر خصوصیت از طریق شکل کاربردش رو بگی خیلی عالی میشه یعنی از طریق شکل بگی که این خصوصیت کارش چیه چون بیشتر در حافظه میمونه ( حافظه تصویری ) .


3 ) دوستانی که دانلود  میکنن لطفا دکمه تشکر رو فشار بدن ، تا تشکر کوچیکی از زحمت و وقتی که ایشون گذاشتن بشه.


آموزشتون خیلی خوب و مفید  بود با نام خودتون در پست اول درج شد.

موفق باشید./

----------


## Hybrid

*سلام دوستان ،* 

اینم آموزش جدید از سری آموزش های بسته ی Dotnetbar ، در این pdf آموزش کنترل بسیار جالب TabStrip رو  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.پیشنهاد ها و انتقاد های خود را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با بنده در میان بزارید.


* آموزش : TabStrip*

* حجم فایل : حدودا 550 کیلوبایت*



دانلود فایل آموزشی 


موفق باشید./

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام دوستان
میشه برای Ribbon Control تصویر Background انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، چند باری بود این سوال ( مخفی کردن دکمه ی Maximize یا Minimize ) در این سایت پرسیده میشد تصمیم گرفتم آموزشش رو واسه شما دوستان بزارم .

1 ) اول اینکه یک کنترل RibbonControl رو روی فرم قرار بدین.

2 ) به محیط کدنویسی فرم برین و 2 فضای نامی زیر رو به کلاس فرم اضافه کنید :

Imports DevComponents.DotNetBar
Imports System.Collections

3 ) کد زیر رو داخل رویداد Form_Load بنویسی و سپس برنامه رو دیباگ و نتیجه رو مشاهده کنید . کدش ساده هست و میتونین راحت یادش بگیرین اگه سوالی داشتین در رابطه با کد به صورت پ خ بپرسین تا باعث شلوغ شدن تاپیک نشه.

Dim SystemItems As ArrayList = RibbonControl1.RibbonStrip.GetItems("", GetType(SystemCaptionItem))
        For Each item As SystemCaptionItem In SystemItems
            If Not item.IsSystemIcon Then
                item.RestoreMaximizeVisible = False
            End If
        Next

** کد بالا باعث مخفی شدن دکمه ی Maximize RibbonControl میشه اگه میخواین دکمه ی Minimze رو مخفی کنید کافیه فقط به جای خط item.restoreMaximizeVisible کد زیر رو قرار بدین :

 item.MinimizeVisible = False

موفق باشید./

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، 

اینم آموزش جدید از سری آموزش های بسته ی Dotnetbar ، در این pdf آموزش  کنترل بسیار جالب *Explorer Bar*رو  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.پیشنهاد ها و  انتقاد های خود را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با بنده در میان بزارید.

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه  ، 

اینم آموزش جدید از سری آموزش های بسته ی Dotnetbar ، در این pdf آموزش  کنترل بسیار جالب*Side Bar* رو  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.پیشنهاد ها و  انتقاد های خود را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با بنده در میان بزارید.

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 

دوستی پرسیده بودن وقتی که از این ابزارها در برنامم استفاده کردم و ظاهر برنامم رو با این ابزارها طراحی کردم روی سیستم مشتری جواب نمیده و Error میده. 

گفتم از طریق شکل این موضوع رو واستون شرح بدم تا کمتر این سوال پرسیده بشه : 

شما باید بعد از اینکه از این ابزارها استفاده کردید به مراحل زیر رو هم انجام بدین تا به درستی کار کنه:

1 ) در پنجره ی Solution EXplorer رو My Project دابل کلیک کنید .


2 ) در پنجره ی باز شده روی سربرگ reference کلیک کنید.


3 ) خاصیت CopyLocal از کلیه ی Refrence های این بسته رو برابر True کنید .



موفق باشید./

----------


## SilverGold

سلام دوست عزیز من از راهنمایی های شما در سایت برنامه نویس واقعا لذت بردم میخواستم نظرتون رو درباره دات نت بار بدونم میخوام بدونم تو برنامه های تجاری ازش استفاده کنم خوبه یا نه و این که میخواستم درباره بعضی پروژه هایی که در دست دارم باهاتون صحبت کنم اگه وقت داشته باشین

----------


## Yanehsar

سلام من ابزار Dev رو از سایت میهن دانلود،دانلود کردم و نصب کردم و به برنامه ساده خواستم با اون بنویسیم که اطلاعات منو از بانک اطلاعاتی بایند میکنه به لیست باکسم اما از بیشتر خطاهای برنامه من خطا گرفت.از کانکشن استرنیک و دیتا ویو و دیتا ست.بعدم خودش یه سری راهنمائیم برام میاره که این کد باید اینجوری باشه.میخوام بدونم کدنویسی Dev با سی شارپ معمولی فرق داره مگه؟آیا کد نویسی اصولی رو به ما یادآور میشه این راهنمائی ها؟
عکس ضمینه رو نگاه کنید(الیته من کدها رو با سی شارپ نوشتم نه با وی بی اما چون تایپک مخصوص Dev  بود اینجا تایپک زدم)

----------


## Hybrid

> سلام من ابزار Dev رو از سایت میهن دانلود،دانلود کردم و نصب کردم و به  برنامه ساده خواستم با اون بنویسیم که اطلاعات منو از بانک اطلاعاتی بایند  میکنه به لیست باکسم اما از بیشتر خطاهای برنامه من خطا گرفت.از کانکشن  استرنیک و دیتا ویو و دیتا ست.بعدم خودش یه سری راهنمائیم برام میاره که  این کد باید اینجوری باشه.میخوام بدونم کدنویسی Dev با سی شارپ معمولی فرق  داره مگه؟آیا کد نویسی اصولی رو به ما یادآور میشه این راهنمائی ها؟
> عکس ضمینه رو نگاه کنید(الیته من کدها رو با سی شارپ نوشتم نه با وی بی اما چون تایپک مخصوص Dev  بود اینجا تایپک زدم)


سلام ، اون نسخه ای که شما دانلود کردین نسخه ی DevExpress هست و کاملا با این نسخه ( Dotnetbar ) متفاوته ، با اون نسخه کار نکردم ولی از تصویر مشخه که یک Editor مخصوص به خودش رو داره که به جای Editor ویژوال استودیو قرار میده شاید اشکال از این باشه.




> آیا کد نویسی اصولی رو به ما یادآور میشه این راهنمائی ها؟


100 درصد ، خطا میگه بهتره از این شکل استفاده کنید . شما اومدین یک شی از کلاس frmaddData ایجاد کردین و این فضایی از رم رو اشغال میکنه و سرعت رو پایین میاره( هرچند در کامپیوتر های امروزی زیاد محسوس نیست) به خاطر همین گفته بهتره از ساختار using استفاده کنید

----------


## Hybrid

> سلام دوست عزیز من از راهنمایی های شما در سایت برنامه نویس واقعا لذت بردم  میخواستم نظرتون رو درباره دات نت بار بدونم میخوام بدونم تو برنامه های  تجاری ازش استفاده کنم خوبه یا نه و این که میخواستم


سلام دوست عزیز ، من تا حالا با بسته های مختلفی کار کردم از جمله Telerik ، janus ، DevExpress  ولی هیچکدوم  به زیبایی و راحتی این بسته نبودن ( نظر کاملا شخصی ). 

در رابطه با استفاده کردن از این بسته خودم چند پروژه رو با همین ها تحویل دادم و تا حالا هیچ مشکلی نداشتن.

موفق باشید

----------


## Yanehsar

سلام لینک دانلود این ابزار را میشه برام بذارید

----------


## Hybrid

> سلام لینک دانلود این ابزار را میشه برام بذارید


در پست دوم همین تاپیک لینکش رو گذاشتن!!

----------


## srfarzad

این کامپوننت ها در vs2010 مشکل دارند ولی در 2008 درست کار میکنن.
آیا ورژن جدید تری هم دارن که مشکل نداشته باشن ؟

----------


## Hybrid

> این کامپوننت ها در vs2010 مشکل دارند ولی در 2008 درست کار میکنن.
> آیا ورژن جدید تری هم دارن که مشکل نداشته باشن ؟


سلام ، اصلا با ویژوال استودیو 2010 مشکلی نداره !

نسخه 10 جدیدترین نسخه این بسته هست تا الان و با این نسخه از ویژوال استودیو ( 10 ) هیچ مشکلی نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 

در این کلیپ آموزشی نحوه ی* تغییر استایل فرم ویندوز و Messagebox* رو به *Office 2007*  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد ، 


 دانلود کلیپ آموزشی 


*حجم فایل : 2828 کیلو بایت


موفق باشید./
*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

مشكل با كامپوننت Dev.dotnetbar 10

سلام من از كامپوننت دات نت بار نسخه 10 استفاده ميكنم كرك شده از شي metroshell روي فرم استفاده كردم حالا به يه مشكل برخوردم دكمه بزرگ كننده فرم (مربع)از روي فرم حذف نميشه يعني نميخوام فرمم اين دكمه رو داشته باشه تنظيماتش هم رفتم ولي چيزي نبود لطفا يه كدي بديد بهم

----------


## tam2145

> مشكل با كامپوننت Dev.dotnetbar 10
> 
> سلام من از كامپوننت دات نت بار نسخه 10 استفاده ميكنم كرك شده از شي  metroshell روي فرم استفاده كردم حالا به يه مشكل برخوردم دكمه بزرگ كننده  فرم (مربع)از روي فرم حذف نميشه يعني نميخوام فرمم اين دكمه رو داشته باشه  تنظيماتش هم رفتم ولي چيزي نبود لطفا يه كدي بديد بهم


*سلام
شما باید استل فرمتون را روی حالت آفیس 2007 ریبون قرار دهید و بعد روی فرمتون کلیک کنید و به تنظیمات بروید و خصوصیت نمایش این ابزار را روی عدم نمایش تنظیم کنید . (( در آخر تنظیمات هست )) ببخش که فارسی نوشتم ، قسمت هایی انگلیسی اش را !! اگر نفهمیدی چی گفتم ، بگو تا قشنگ برات توضیح بدهم !!*

----------


## swallow.pa

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من از این کد جهت ماسک تکست باکس  دات نت بار که برای تاریخه استفاده می کنم

 Private Sub txtVoucherHeaderDate_KeyDown(sender As Object, e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyEventArgs) Handles txtVoucherHeaderDate.KeyDown
        If e.KeyCode = Keys.Enter Then txtAttach.Focus()
    End Sub


ولی خیلی جالیه رویدا انتر کار نمی کنه دلیلش چیه دوستان

----------


## mehdi_9009

با سلام خدمت دوستان و ممنون از آموزشهايي كه مي زارين 
 كامپوننت dev  به نظر من بهترين كامپونت توي .net  ولي مشكل اصلي عدم  r-l  شدنه اونه اگه ممكنه آموزشي واسه r-l كردن اون بزارين

----------


## silver_Rain

سلام به همه

اگه میشه یک تاپیک کامل برای کنترل gridview این کمپانی تهیه کنید . ممنون

----------


## mrchsoftt

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## ramin_280

با سلام خدمت استاد.
من یک مبتدی هستم.
شما آموزش خود کنترل هارا گذاشتید اما چطور میتوان این کنترلها را وارد VS.net2010کرد؟ یعنی چطور این کنترل هارا در ToolBarوارد کنیم تا بتوانیم از آنها استفاده کنیم؟Telerikبعد از نصب بطور اتوماتیک تمام امکاناتش را در ToolBar اضافه میکند وبایک دابل کلیک قابل اضافه شدن به فرم است اما دات نت بار اینطور نیست. میشود توضیح بدی؟ متشکرم.

----------


## Hybrid

> چطور میتوان این کنترلها را وارد VS.net2010کرد؟


سلام دوست عزیز ، اگه این کنترل ها رو گیر آوردین و نصب کردین که هیچ ولی اگه نصب ندارین لینکش رو از اینترنت گیر بیار و نصب کن(اگه شد جدیدترین نسخش یعنی 10 رو گیر بیار) . یک کلیپ تصویری واستون آماده کردم که نحوه ی اضافه کردن این بسته رو به vs2010 آموزش میده.

حجم کلیپ : 1.5 مگابایت.

دانلود

موفق باشید./

----------


## ramin_280

ممنونم استاد. دمت گرم دقیقا همون چیزی بود که میخاستم.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

سلام دوستان بلخره قابلیت راست چین رو با زور به کامپننت های این شرکت خروندم  :شیطان:  
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D8%AF%D9%87%29

----------


## mjanbazi

با سلام
چند سوال در مورد این کامپوننت داشتم
چه نرم افزارهایی باید روی یک سیستم نصب باشه تا برنامه ای که با این کامپوننت نوشته شده اجرا بشه(منظورم روی کامپیوتر خود برنامه نویس نیست که ویژوال استودیو داشته باشه منظورم روی کامپیوتر کلاینته که می خواد از این برنامه استفاده کنه)
و دومین سوال اینه که این نرم افزار روی ایکس پی هم اجرا می شه؟
متشکرم

----------


## Hybrid

> با سلام


ســلام.




> چه نرم افزارهایی باید روی یک سیستم نصب باشه تا برنامه ای که با این کامپوننت نوشته شده اجرا بشه(منظورم روی کامپیوتر خود برنامه نویس نیست که ویژوال استودیو داشته باشه منظورم روی کامپیوتر کلاینته که می خواد از این برنامه استفاده کنه)


شما به هیچ برنامه ی خاصی نیاز ندارین فقط باید یک کار رو انجام بدین که در اینجا توضیح دادم 




> و دومین سوال اینه که این نرم افزار روی ایکس پی هم اجرا می شه؟


این بسته با ویندوز ایکس پی هیچ مشکلی نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## mjanbazi

متشکرم
ولی باید دات نت فریم ورک هم نصب باشه
مگه نه؟

----------


## Hybrid

> متشکرم
> ولی باید دات نت فریم ورک هم نصب باشه
> مگه نه؟


ربطی به دات نت فریمورک نداره ، کلا برنامه شما از پایه اگه بخواد روی برنامه طرف اجرا بشه باید دات نت فریم ورک مناسب هم نصب بشه حتی اگه از این کامپوننت ها استفاده نکنی.

----------


## JaVa

معرفی تایپیک :


*1-  خط جدا کننده گروها در منوی کنترل Ribbon*

2- فقط خواندنی کردن کنترل ComboBox در کنترل های دات نت بار(فوری)

*موفق باشید.**

----------


## JaVa

> سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 
> 
> در این کلیپ آموزشی نحوه ی* تغییر استایل فرم ویندوز و Messagebox* رو به *Office 2007*  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد ، 
> 
> 
>  دانلود کلیپ آموزشی 
> 
> 
> *حجم فایل : 2828 کیلو بایت
> ...


سلام و خسته نباشید.....

من برای نمایش یک کادر پیام (استایل آفیس 2007) به این شکل عمل کردم ولی با آموزشی که آقای سیاوش گذاشتن ظاهرش از زمین تا آسمون فرض می کنه ؟؟؟؟؟




MessageBoxEx.Show("آیا مطمئن به حذف رکورد فعلی هستید؟", "هشدار", MessageBoxButtons.YesNo, MessageBoxIcon.Question)



1.png

----------


## Hybrid

> من برای نمایش یک کادر پیام (استایل آفیس 2007) به این شکل عمل کردم ولی با آموزشی که آقای سیاوش گذاشتن ظاهرش از زمین تا آسمون فرض می کنه ؟؟؟؟؟


سلام  ، خط زیر رو قبل از اون خط اضافه کن :

MessageBoxEx.EnableGlass = False 

موفق باشید

----------


## Hybrid

سلام ، نحوه ی ساخت یک Theme Saver با استفاده از کنترل های Dotnetbar 

دانلود به صورت کلیپ تصویری

موارد آموزشی : نحوه ی استفاده از StyleManager و Setting



سربلند باشید./

----------


## JaVa

بدلیل بالا بودن حجم فایل و پایین بودن سرعت اینترنت و محدودیت حجم دانلود :گریه:  
لطفا فایل رو بصورت PDF قرار بدید .

با تشکر.*

----------


## Hybrid

> لطفا فایل رو بصورت PDF قرار بدید .


متاسفانه از حوصلم خارجه ! واسه همین به صورت تصویری گذاشتم.

اینم نحوه ی حذف QAT ( Quick Access Toolbar ریبون :





دانلود به صورت کلیپ تصویری

سربلند باشید./

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
از این که زحمت میکشید و وقت خودتون رو برای نشر علم صرف میکنید سپاسگزارم.



> متاسفانه از حوصلم خارجه ! واسه همین به صورت تصویری گذاشتم.


یه نرم افزار برای ساخت فیلم های آموزشی با حجم پایین و با قابلیت تبدیل به فرمت های flash معرفی میکمنم.
امیدوارم حجم کار رو پایین بیاره و از طرفی در وقت شما بتونه صرفه جویی کنه.
http://soft98.ir/multi-media/675-bb_flashback.html

----------


## JaVa

> سلام ، نحوه ی ساخت یک Theme Saver با استفاده از کنترل های Dotnetbar 
> 
> دانلود به صورت کلیپ تصویری
> 
> موارد آموزشی : نحوه ی استفاده از StyleManager و Setting
> 
> 
> 
> سربلند باشید./


سلام دوست عزیز

ممنون از آموزش خوبتون...

اگه به این تصویر توجه بکنید قسمت هایی که با رنگ زرد و با فلش مشخص شده این رو میشه چطور اصلاح کرد ؟

333.png

با تشکر.*

----------


## JaVa

> متاسفانه از حوصلم خارجه ! واسه همین به صورت تصویری گذاشتم.
> 
> اینم نحوه ی حذف QAT ( Quick Access Toolbar ریبون :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دانلود به صورت کلیپ تصویری
> ...



من یه روشی رو متوجه شدم برای مخفی کردن این گزینه (فایل ویدیویی دانلود نشده)

1.png

2.png


مقدار خصیصه های Visible رو برابر False قرار می دهیم.



3.png

----------


## Hybrid

> اگه به این تصویر توجه بکنید قسمت هایی که با رنگ زرد و با فلش مشخص شده این رو میشه چطور اصلاح کرد ؟


من همچین مشکلی ندارم ، شاید به خاطر  کرک نادرست کامپوننت باشه ، قبلا هم گفتم کرک این بسته مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره 




> من یه روشی رو متوجه شدم برای مخفی کردن این گزینه (فایل ویدیویی دانلود نشده)


روش شما ساده تر هست ولی تقربا میشه گفت من هم به روش مشابه عمل کردم یعنی کدهایی که باعث میشن اون قسمت ایجاد بشه رو در Form.designer حذف کردم

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
دوستان عزیز 
من آموزش ها و نمونه کد های این تاپیک رو download کردم.
یه موضوع که منو در مورد استفاده از این componentها مردد کرده اینه که: چند جا و حتی توی همین تاپیک خوندم ممکنه برای برنامه هایی که از componentهای ک ر ک شده استفاده میکنند.به هنگام اتصال به اینترنت مشکل پیش بیاد.
خواهش میکنم در مورد این موضوع واضحتر توضیح بدید و اگر راهکاری برای جلوگیری از بروز خطا در آینده وجود داره ارائه بفرمایید.
ممنونم.

----------


## Hybrid

> یه موضوع که منو در مورد استفاده از این componentها مردد کرده اینه که: چند جا و حتی توی همین تاپیک خوندم ممکنه برای برنامه هایی که از componentهای ک ر ک شده استفاده میکنند.به هنگام اتصال به اینترنت مشکل پیش بیاد.
> خواهش میکنم در مورد این موضوع واضحتر توضیح بدید و اگر راهکاری برای جلوگیری از بروز خطا در آینده وجود داره ارائه بفرمایید.


سلام دوست عزیزم ، از اینکه کرک این بسته از کامپوننت ها مشکل داره هیچ شکی نیست ، من خودم فکر کنم 3 پروژه بود با همین بسته تحویل دادم و بدون مشکل دارن کار میکنن ، البته 2تاشون به اینترنت دسترسی نداشتن ولی یکی دسترسی داشت و هیچ مشکلی پیش نیومد ! همین الان هم یک نمونه کوچیک درست کردم و روی دو کامپیوتره دیگمون(!) که به اینترنت دسترسی داشتند تست کردم ولی هیچ خطا یا اروری نداد.

*یک خواهش دارم اگه با این بسته پروژه ای رو تحویل دادین خواهشا در همین تاپیک تجربیاتتون رو انعکاس بدین تا بقیه دوستان استفاده لازم رو ببرن.*

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام به همه
لازمه بگم که این کامپوننت ها روی دات نت فریمورک 4 جواب نمیده و فقط روی 3.5 به پایین کار میکنه . راه حلی وجود نداره که روی دات نت فریمورک 4 هم ج بده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hybrid

> لازمه بگم که این کامپوننت ها روی دات نت فریمورک 4 جواب نمیده و فقط روی 3.5 به پایین کار میکنه . راه حلی وجود نداره که روی دات نت فریمورک 4 هم ج بده؟؟؟؟؟


سلام به شما ; شما مطمئنین که روی دات نت فریمورک 4 جواب نمیده؟!!

به غیر از فریمورک 4 که به خوبی کار میکرد روی 4.5 که جدید اومده هم امتحان کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت ،

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام من یه برنامه واسه خودم نوشتم ولی یه مشکلی دارم توی عکس زیر میتونید ببینید که قبل از نوشته ی 1 ماهه یه فضای افقی زیادی هست که برنامه رو خیلی بد ریخت میکنه هر بار که برنامه رو اجرا میکنم باید بصورت دستی با موس بکشم ببرمش عقب تا اون همه فضای خالی افقی محو بشه.چطوری میتونم اون قسمت رو کلا اندازش رو تغییر بدم؟
 از کامپوننت Dev.dotnetbar 10 استفاده میکنم

----------


## Hybrid

*سلام ، 

خاصیت RowHeadersVisible از DatagridviewX رو برابر False کن ببین مشکل حل میشه.*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

خیلی ممنون حل شد

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

من از آبجکت metro shell استفاده میکنم ولی میخوام دکمه مربع که فرم رو بزرگ میکنه Maximinize رو غیرفعال کنم هیچ گزینه و تنظیمی برای این کار نیستش باید چیکار کنم؟برای خود فرم رو غیرفعال کردم ولی باز جواب نمیده

----------


## swallow.pa

دوستان سلام
من از كنترلهاي دات نت بار توي پروژه ام استفاده كردم دو مشكل بر خوردم 
اول : موقعي كه فرم رو اجرا مي كنم اين خطا مي آد

An error occurred creating the form. See Exception.InnerException for details.  The error is: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.

بررسي كردم متوجه شدم مربوط به كنترل StyleManager1 و اين خط كدهاست
Warning	1	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	F:\Vb2010\Frm3.Designer.vb	177	0	


  'StyleManager1
        '
        Me.StyleManager1.ManagerStyle = DevComponents.DotNetBar.eStyle.Office2010Blue
        Me.StyleManager1.MetroColorParameters = New DevComponents.DotNetBar.Metro.ColorTables.MetroCol  orGeneratorParameters(System.Drawing.Color.White, System.Drawing.Color.FromArgb(CType(CType(255, Byte), Integer), CType(CType(163, Byte), Integer), CType(CType(26, Byte), Integer)))

اين كنترل رو حذف مي كنم درست مي شه فرم اما ديتاگريدهام اين شكلي مي شه  كه تو عكسه 
لطفا كمك كنين
ممنون

----------


## Hybrid

*سلام دوستان ،

 یکی از دوستان سوالی داشتن در رابطه با نحوه ی اضافه کردن شماره سطر به DategridviewX ،*
*
کد زیر رو در رویداد RowPostPaint از DatagridviewX قرار بدین :*

Dim dg As DataGridView = DirectCast(sender, DataGridView)
        Dim rowNumber As String = (e.RowIndex + 1).ToString()
        While rowNumber.Length < dg.RowCount.ToString().Length
            rowNumber = "0" & rowNumber
        End While
        Dim size As SizeF = e.Graphics.MeasureString(rowNumber, Me.Font)
        If dg.RowHeadersWidth < CInt(size.Width + 20) Then
            dg.RowHeadersWidth = CInt(size.Width + 20)
        End If
        Dim b As Brush = SystemBrushes.ControlText
        e.Graphics.DrawString(rowNumber, dg.Font, b, e.RowBounds.Location.X + 15, e.RowBounds.Location.Y + ((e.RowBounds.Height - size.Height) / 2))



*موفق باشید./*

----------


## niknam_mh

> *سلام دوستان ،*
> 
> *یکی از دوستان سوالی داشتن در رابطه با نحوه ی اضافه کردن شماره سطر به DategridviewX ،*
> 
> *کد زیر رو در رویداد RowPostPaint از DatagridviewX قرار بدین :*
> 
> Dim dg As DataGridView = DirectCast(sender, DataGridView)
>         Dim rowNumber As String = (e.RowIndex + 1).ToString()
>         While rowNumber.Length < dg.RowCount.ToString().Length
> ...


 


سلام دوست عزیز
ابتدا تشکر می کنم از آموزشهای خیلی خوبتون
در مورد اضافه کردن شماره سطر به دیتا گرید طبق گفته شما چه کنیم که شماره در سمت راست باشد و به صورت اعداد فارسی؟
ممنون از راهنمایتون

----------


## Hybrid

> در مورد اضافه کردن شماره سطر به دیتا گرید طبق گفته شما چه کنیم که شماره در سمت راست باشد و به صورت اعداد فارسی؟


سلام ، خاصیت DatagridviewX ، Rightoleft رو برابر True قرار بدین و کد رو به شکل زیر تغییر بدین :

Dim dg As DataGridView = DirectCast(sender, DataGridView)
        Dim rowNumber As String = (e.RowIndex + 1).ToString()
        While rowNumber.Length < dg.RowCount.ToString().Length
            rowNumber = "0" & rowNumber
        End While
        Dim size As SizeF = e.Graphics.MeasureString(rowNumber, Me.Font)
        If dg.RowHeadersWidth < CInt(size.Width + 20) Then
            dg.RowHeadersWidth = CInt(size.Width + 20)
        End If
        Dim b As Brush = SystemBrushes.ControlText
        e.Graphics.DrawString(rowNumber, New Font("Badr", 12), b, (Me.DataGridViewX1.Width) - (e.RowBounds.Location.X) - 35, e.RowBounds.Location.Y + ((e.RowBounds.Height - size.Height) / 2))

در خط آخر اگه دقت کنید من فونت Badr رو انتخاب کردم ؛ شما میتونید هر فونتی که اعدادش فارسی باشه رو انتخاب کنید ، واسه تنظیم موقعیت درست اعداد هم اون 35- رو تنظیم کنید درست میشه :

----------


## niknam_mh

سلام دوست عزیز
شما از چه فونتی استفاده کرده اید؟
یه سوال دیگه داشتم اینکه گر بخواهیم شماره سطری را که داخل دیتاگرید ویو در حالت فوکوس هست را داخل یه متغیر از نوع اینتجر به دست بیاوریم باید چکار کنیم.
ممنونم از این همه تلاش شما در این سایت
خداوند در پناه مولایمان امام زمان (عج) شما را در همه جا موفق بدارد.

----------


## Hybrid

> شما از چه فونتی استفاده کرده اید؟


*من از فونت Badr استفاده کردم.*




> یه سوال دیگه داشتم اینکه گر بخواهیم شماره سطری را که داخل دیتاگرید ویو در حالت فوکس هست را داخل یه متغیر از نوع اینتجر به دست بیاوریم باید چکار کنیم.


اگه به الگوریتم کار توجه کرده باشید من اومدم این اعداد رو به صورت گرافیکی و در جای مخصوص خودشون *ترسیم کردم* یعنی نمیشه به همین راحتی بدست شون اورد ، راه حلی که به نظرم میرسه اینه که بیای یک Generic List درست کنید و با هربار اضافه کردن عدد به Datagridview اون عدد رو هم به این لیست اضافه کنید و با هربار تغییر Index سطر در دیتا گرید اون عدد مربوطه *در لیست* روبازیابی کنید ، این روش رو امتحان نکردم ولی مطمئنم جواب میده.

----------


## JaVa

> سلام به همه
> لازمه بگم که این کامپوننت ها روی دات نت فریمورک 4 جواب نمیده و فقط روی 3.5 به پایین کار میکنه . راه حلی وجود نداره که روی دات نت فریمورک 4 هم ج بده؟؟؟؟؟


لازم دونستم که این رو بگم.
من هم قبلا همین مشل رو داشتم یعنی این کامپوننت ها روی دات نت 3.5 جواب میداد مشکلش از نصب این کامپوننت ها و مهمتر از همه کرکش هست.
شما از سایت soft98.ir این کامپوننت ها رو دانلود کن همراه با کرکش دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

موفق باشید.*

----------


## Hossis

این مجموعه به نظر من اصلا بدرد نمی خوره چون بعد از یک مدت کار کردن, کلا قاطی می کنه و کنترلهاش می پره و هیچی دیده نمیشه 
نمی شه برای یک پروژه بزرگ روش حساب کرد (بعد از یک ماه زحمت یک مرتبه همه چی دود بشه بره هوا)
من که از اون ناامید شدم

----------


## Hossis

یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که باید هنگام نصب پروژه رو کامپیوتر مقصد, این دات نت بار هم نصب بشه که خودش دردسر جدایی هست و بعضا نصب نمیشه و هزار جور مکافات !!!

----------


## JaVa

> نمی شه برای یک پروژه بزرگ روش حساب کرد (بعد از یک ماه زحمت یک مرتبه همه چی دود بشه بره هوا)
> من که از اون ناامید شدم


من معمولا بعد از هر 10-12 ساعتی که روی یه برنامه کار می کنم ازش پشتیبان میگیرم تا اگه یه مشکلی پیش اومد از پشتیبانش استفاده کنم. در ظمن همین موضوعیی که گفتید رو من تجربه کردم. و مجبور به استفاده از نسخه پشتیبان شدم.




> یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که باید هنگام نصب پروژه رو کامپیوتر مقصد, این دات نت بار هم نصب بشه که خودش دردسر جدایی هست و بعضا نصب نمیشه و هزار جور مکافات !!


شما به پست 43 یه سری بزن..

موفق باشید.*

----------


## danialafshari

چرا برنامه ای که dotnetbar ساخته شده توی سیستم دیگه اجرا نمیشه؟  :افسرده:  dll ها رو هم Local کردم

----------


## SHD.NET

منم یه بار به این مشکل برخوردم . کامپوننت رو دوباره نصب کن و دوباره لوکالش کن  . درست میشه . 

 :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

یه سوال . 
من یه برنامه با ورژون 9 دات نت بار نوشتم . اما حالا ویندوز عوض کردم و ورژن 10.4 رو نصب کرم .
ولی اون برنامه که با ورژن 9 نوشتم اجرا نمیشه دگ

دلیلش چیه ؟

----------


## danialafshari

واقعا ترس برم داشته که تو پروژم ازش استفاده کنم  :اشتباه:  بعد سر اون سیستم برنامه dotnetbar نصب کردم اومد

----------


## JaVa

> واقعا ترس برم داشته که تو پروژم ازش استفاده کنم  بعد سر اون سیستم برنامه dotnetbar نصب کردم اومد


شما با این نوشتتون من رو هم به ترس انداختید .

راستی زمان نصب DLL این کامپوننت رو هم add کردی یا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## SHD.NET

دوستان ترس نداره . اگه با همون ورژنی که باهاش برنامتون رو کامپایل کردید لوکال کنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد . من خودم تا حالا هیچ مشکلی برام پیش نیومده و برنامه هامو که با این کامپوننت نوشتم روی ده ها کامپیوتر اجرا کردم . اونم بدون هییییییچ مشکلی . اما برنامه هام زیاد پروژه های بزرگی نبودن . ولی فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . مخصوصا با ورژن 10.4 ..... این ورژن خیلی عالی تر از ورژن های قبلیه

\\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام و ..
یه سوال : Dotnetbar توی خودش کامپوننت Guage رو داره ؟؟ اگه نداره میشه یکی لینک بده ؟؟ لازمش دارم . ممنون

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام و ..
> یه سوال : Dotnetbar توی خودش کامپوننت Guage رو داره ؟؟ اگه نداره میشه یکی لینک بده ؟؟ لازمش دارم . ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز

بله داره
شما باید در مسیر نصب DotNetBar فایل DevComponents.Instrumentation.dll را جستجو کنیدو اون  رو به Toolbox (باصطلاح)  Drag کنید

DevComponents.Instrumentation.Knob

DevComponents.Instrumentation.Gauge


موفق باشید

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان

ابتدا به تصویر زیر نگاه کنید :
Ribbon.png

من چجوری میتونم این تنظیمات رو Save کنم ؟  :متفکر: 

آیا DotNetBar این امکانات رو بصورت خودکار داره ؟    :متفکر: 

(کاربر من مجبوره برای هربار ورود و خروج .. کلی تنظیمات رو انجام بده)

آیتمهای که در لیست "تنظیمات سریع" اضافه میشوند .. چجوری باید پیدا کنم و ذخیره / بازیابی کنم  ؟    :متفکر: 

و همچنین تنظیمات "منوی سفارشی" هم باید ذخیره / بازیابی کنم     :افسرده: 

ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید ....

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان

فرق بین StyleManager و StyleManagerAmbient چیه ؟    :متفکر: 

کار StyleManager رو میدونم .. اما اون یکی نه !

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان

من هنوز منتظر جواب پستهای 104# و 103# هستم     :افسرده: 

.....     .....     .....     .....     .....

----------


## SHD.NET

دوستان کسی آموزش کار با کامپوننت guage ؤو داره ؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

پاسخ به پست 106 باید بگم استفادش خیلی اسونه میتونی از یک تایمر استفاده کنی مثلا کنترل guage با عنوان value عقربش رو حرکت میده(پروگرس بار چطوری این مقدار رو زیاد یا کم کنی نوار پیشرفتش کم یا زیاد میشه.البته ممکنه برای این کنترل value نباشه ولی شبیه همین  هست) توی تیک تایمر بنویس
guage1.Value += 1
if guage1.value=100 thene
timer1.enable=false
end if
----------------
دوستان من برنامه ای نوشتم که اطلاعاتی رو از دیتابیس توی Datagrideviewx1 نشون میده مشکلی  که دارم اینه که من وقتی یکی از ردیف هارو با موس انتخاب میکنم (مثلا ردیف شماره 50) و فوکوس رو از برنامه بر میدارم(مثلا برنامه رو مینیمایز یا مثلا مای کامپیوتر رو باز میکنم)و سپس دوباره برنامه رو اجرا میکنم(فوکوس رو میارم روی برنامه) اون ردیفی که انتخاب کرده بودم یهو میپره و میره ردیف شماره 1 رو انتخاب میکنه راه حلی وجود داره؟

----------


## sehm67

سلام دوستان 

من تازگی DevComponents ورژن 10.4 رو دانلود کردم و ویژگیهای ویندوز 8 هم درش هست

سوالم اینه چطور میتونم صفحات رو داخل برنامه مثل گوشی های اندروید ورق بزنم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

خودش یه نمونه داره:metrobill

----------


## sehm67

> خودش یه نمونه داره:metrobill


من چیزی از برنامه متوجه نشدم 

دوستان اگه لطف کنن با یه مثال ساده توضیح بدن ممنون میشم

----------


## SHD.NET

دوستان سرورهای پرشین گیگ از کار افتاده و فایل های تصویری دانلود نمیشن . لطفا یه جا دیگه آپ کنین . ممنن

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام.
من با توجه به آموزش این سایت استایل فرمم رو تغییر حالت دادم . اما وقتی اجرا می کنم نرم افزارو هیچ تغییری رخ نداده است . چکار کنم ؟

----------


## ghayour

*پاسخ به پست 103:*
با ذخیره اطلاعات در رجیستری این کار رو انجام بده.

----------


## JaVa

> من با توجه به آموزش این سایت استایل فرمم رو تغییر حالت دادم . اما وقتی اجرا می کنم نرم افزارو هیچ تغییری رخ نداده است . چکار کنم ؟


مشخصه EnableGlass=False فرمتون قرار بدبد .

درست مبشه.

----------


## SHD.NET

> مشخصه EnableGlass=False فرمتون قرار بدبد .
> 
> درست مبشه.


ممنون درست شد

----------


## SHD.NET

چجوری میشه از msgbox این مجموعه استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## gilsoft

> چجوری میشه از msgbox این مجموعه استفاده کرد ؟


سلام دوست عزیز

 DevComponents.DotNetBar.MessageBoxEx.Show("MsgBox"  )

----------


## gilsoft

> *پاسخ به پست 103:*
> با ذخیره اطلاعات در رجیستری این کار رو انجام بده.


سلام دوست عزیز

ممنون از توجه تون ..

با نحوه ی ذخیره کردنش که مشکلی ندارم ...   میخوام بدونم از کدوم منابع باید اطلاعات رو جمع آوری کنم  ؟؟    :متفکر:

----------


## ghayour

اگه منظورتون اینه که کجای رجیستری ذخیره میشه:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > VB and VBA Program Settings > [programname

----------


## SHD.NET

چجوری میشه استایل و رنگ فرم های دات نت بار رو تغییر داد ؟؟

ممنون

----------


## SHD.NET

> دوستان سرورهای پرشین گیگ از کار افتاده و فایل های تصویری دانلود نمیشن . لطفا یه جا دیگه آپ کنین . ممنن


دوستان امروز پرشین گیگ درست شد . بدون هیچ مشکلی الان لینک ها کار می کنن و دانلود میشن

----------


## SHD.NET

> خودش یه نمونه داره:metrobill


من این چیزی به این نام پیدا نکردم 
میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنین ؟

----------


## JaVa

> من این چیزی به این نام پیدا نکردم 
> میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنین ؟


مشکل بخاطر کرک اون مجموعه دات نت باری هست که دانلودشون کردی.!

از سایت Soft98.ir دانلود کن. می بینی که هست.

موفق باشید.*

----------


## JaVa

> چجوری میشه استایل و رنگ فرم های دات نت بار رو تغییر داد ؟؟
> 
> ممنون


بعد از اینکه از New Item یه فرم  Office 2007 form به پروژه ات اضافه کردی یه کنترلStyleManager  اضافه کن بعدش از سینی کامپوننت  کنترل StyleManager1 انتخاب کن بعد از خصیصه هاش ManagerStyle استایل فرم رو تغییر بده.

موفق باشید.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> دوستان من برنامه ای نوشتم که اطلاعاتی رو از دیتابیس توی Datagrideviewx1 نشون میده مشکلی  که دارم اینه که من وقتی یکی از ردیف هارو با موس انتخاب میکنم (مثلا ردیف شماره 50) و فوکوس رو از برنامه بر میدارم(مثلا برنامه رو مینیمایز یا مثلا مای کامپیوتر رو باز میکنم)و سپس دوباره برنامه رو اجرا میکنم(فوکوس رو میارم روی برنامه) اون ردیفی که انتخاب کرده بودم یهو میپره و میره ردیف شماره 1 رو انتخاب میکنه راه حلی وجود داره؟


کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
به نظر میرسه Datagrideviewx1 خصوصیتی به نام autorefresh و یا autoupdate داشته باشه که مقدار اون true هست.(به این خاطر اینو حدسی میگم چون از این ابزار استفاده نکردم و از طرفی reportviewer همچین خاصیتی داره)
به هر حال این اتفاق وقتی میفته که اطلاعات مقید شده به ابزار بروز میشن.
یه راه اینه که شما همواره مشخصه uniq ردیف فعال رو (مثلا id اگه در ردیف موجوده،که بهتر اگه نه میتونید به صورت پنهان داشته باشید)
در نظر بگیرید،و در مواقع بروز شدن دوباره اون رو به حالت انتخاب در بیارید.

----------


## ghayour

سلام
*اول از همه وفات پیامبر و شهادت امام حسن و امام رضا(ع) رو به همه تسلیت میگم.*

هنگامی که با دستور PrintForm از فرم پرینت میگیرم کادر دور TextBoxX نمیفته!!
میشه راهنمایی کنید چجوری این مشکل رو رفع کنم؟! (در تکست باکس خود وی بی همچین مشکلی نبود)

----------


## vbkaar

دوستان آیا راهی هست که در DatagridviewX بشه به صورت داخلی اطلاعات رو filter کرد؟ مثلا بالای هر ستون یک تکست باکس باشه برای فیلتر. میخواستم ببینم تو این مجموعه میشه؟

----------


## SHD.NET

نمدونم ولی من با این روش این کارو انجام میدادم :
        Dim a As Integer = -1
        For i = 0 To DataGridView1.RowCount - 1
            If Strings.Left(DataGridView1.Item(1, i).Value, Len(TextBoxDropDown1.Text)) = TextBoxDropDown1.Text Then
                a += 1
                Listbox1.Item(1, a).Add(DataGridView1.Item(1, i).Value)
                Listbox1.Item(2, a).Add(DataGridView1.Item(2, i).Value)
             Listbox1.Item(3, a).Add(DataGridView1.Item(3, i).Value)
            End If
        Next

 :چشمک:  \\\موفق باشید /// :چشمک:

----------


## vbkaar

من در واقع میخواستم یک چنین چیزی رو درست کنم :



آیا میشه در این مجموعه کامپوننت جدول رو در داخل خود گرید ویو فیلتر کرد؟

----------


## SHD.NET

> من در واقع میخواستم یک چنین چیزی رو درست کنم :
> 
> 
> 
> آیا میشه در این مجموعه کامپوننت جدول رو در داخل خود گرید ویو فیلتر کرد؟


فک کنم این یه کنترل سفارشی باشه . ولی توی دات نت بار همچین چیزی موجود نیس .

----------


## Masoudse7en

> درود و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان...
>  اینم سری جدید از سری آموزش های مربوط به بسته ی dotnetbar : 
> 
> آموزش این سری: BalloonTip
> 
> اینو هم بگم این اولین آموزش من در این سایت و در کل است. اگه کمی کاستی داشت به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید
> 
> *دانلود کن*


میشه روی سایت اپلود کنید

----------


## JaVa

> میشه روی سایت اپلود کنید


سلام.

بله بفرمایید. :لبخند: 

DotNetBar.zip

تشکر هم یادت نره :چشمک:

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام دوستان
مثل اینکه این آموزش دیگه ادامه نداره...

----------


## esibarnamenevis

یه نگاهی به آخرین پست کردم دیدم دقیقا 27 بهمن بوده و الان 27 اسفند  چه اتفاقی دقیقا یک ماهه

----------


## JaVa

> سلام،خسته نباشيد آيا ميشه از اين كامپوننت ها نوي سي شارپ هم استفاده كرد اگر آره چطوري...؟؟؟


سلام.

دوست گرامی از این کامپوننت هم بدون مشکل میشه در سی شارپ استفاده کنید. نحوه ای استفاده رو هم می تونید از این لینک دانلود کنید.

فیلم : چپ به راست کردن کنترل RibbonBar و نحوه ی اضافه کردن مجموع کامپوننت DevCopmponent به toolBox

موفق باشید.

----------


## JaVa

> اينكه كه شما گفتين و توي فيلم هاي آموزشيتون هست ماله vb.netهستش من دقيقا خود سي شارپ رو ميخوام،و چطوري ميتونم توي سي شارپ به فرم اصليم بگم از اين كامپوننت ارث بري كنه و استايلش مثل آفيس 2007 بشه؟ممنون


در هر صورت اون فیلم آموزشی که با زبان ویبی دات نت درست شده با زبان سی شارپ هیچ تفاوتی نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام دوستان
فرا رسیدن عید نوروز رو پیشاپیش تبریک عرض میکنم.
چطور میشه در visual studio بعد از اینکه devexpress رو نصب کردیم،امکانات اون رو به صورت موقت غیر فعال کنیم.
منظورم اینه که ممکنه واسه یه پروژه خاص شاید نخوایم از اون امکانات استفاده کنیم،از طرفی devexpress v, il از نصب هم نمیخوایم در بیاریم.

----------


## aminr61

دوست من سلام:
در textboxX  زمانی که شما اون رو راست به چپ میکنیدْ متاسفانه دکمه رو به سمت چپ انتقال نمیده و همچنان در سمت راست باقی میمونه.
آیا راهی برای اصلاح این موضوع وجود داره؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## sh.zare

سلام
لطفا از SuperGridControl  هم اموزش بذارید...

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام
من یه عکس رو توی دیتابیس Sql به صورت باینری ذخیره کردم
چه طوری میتونم عکس رو توی دیتاگرید این کامپوننت نشون بدم؟

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام . من با یه مشکلی امروز مواجه شدم

توی ریبون بار من چندتا آبجکت ادد کردم، اما آبجکت ها کنار هم قرار می گیرن، من میخوام که زیر هم قرار بگیرن، مثلا چک باکس کنار تکست باکس بره و زیر اون قرار بگیره. چجوری میشه این کارو انجام داد ؟
عکسی هم برای توضیح بیشتر ضمیمه کردم

----------


## alexmcse

سلام
لینک رو ببین
http://www.uplooder.net/cgi-bin/dl.c...7055f65f1abab3

          ribbonBar1.LayoutOrientation = eOrientation.Vertical;

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام . من با یه مشکلی امروز مواجه شدم
> 
> توی ریبون بار من چندتا آبجکت ادد کردم، اما آبجکت ها کنار هم قرار می گیرن، من میخوام که زیر هم قرار بگیرن، مثلا چک باکس کنار تکست باکس بره و زیر اون قرار بگیره. چجوری میشه این کارو انجام داد ؟
> عکسی هم برای توضیح بیشتر ضمیمه کردم


سلام دوست عزیز

باید روی RibbonBar مورد نظر .. راست کلیک کنی و از گزینه Add Vertical Container استفاده کنی .. وسپس آبجکت ها رو به داخل اون  Cut/Paste کن

موفق باشید ...

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام. یه سوال در مورد Button های دات نت بار

چجوری میشه سرعت FadeEffect اونا رو تغییر داد ؟ من میخوام سرعت Fade کردن اونا رو کمتر کنم، یعنی زودتر رنگشون به رنگه دیگه تغییر کنه،


ممنون

----------


## intel_amd

کسی میدونه مانند تصویر زیر چطور می توان با کلیک بر روی دکمه های عددی پنل به قسمت خاصی از اسکرول با برود؟

----------


## m_bilan

ممنون Hybrid جان
این آموزشت واقعا مفید بود

----------


## mojtaba5

چطوری میشه برای باتن های *BubbleBar* عکس گذاشت؟

----------


## mojtaba5

اگه کسی جدیدترین نسخه devComponents رو هم داره بزاره.

----------


## lootiamir

سلام ببخشید میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه در توی فرم بین فرم ها حرکت کرد ؟؟؟
مثل metrto-bill قسمت ثبت نامش!!!!
خوده نمونه اش رو هم نگاه کردم چیزی سر درنیاوردم ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنین

----------


## SilverGold

سلام دوست عزیز من دات نت بار جدید رو دانلود کردم که کرکش هم بود میخواستم نسخه اصلیش رو بخرم میتونی من رو راهنمایی کنی

----------


## farbod61

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
یک سوال داشتم البته مبتدی ، ممنون میشم جواب بدید
من توی فرمم از ریبون کنترل استفاده کردم
اگه دقت کرده باشید بالای فرم موقع اجرای برنامه یک منوی کوچیک هستش که میشه منوها رو کاستومایز کرد و یا ریبون رو مینیمایز کرد
میخواستم بدونم چه جوری و با چه تنظیمات و یا کدی میتونم به برنامه بگم وقتی فرم رو لود میکنی ریبون کنترلم مینمایز باشه

----------


## systam

عالیه ولی حیف که ا|موزش متوقف شده

----------


## afshin0022003

> با سلام !!
> *آموزش کنترل ribbon control*
> این آموزش با فرمت آفیس 2010 بوده !! مختصر و آموزنده !! البته در آینده تکمیل تر هم می شه !!
> دیگه دوستان ببخشند !! اولین آموزش من در این انجمن هست !!
> ضمیمه 83716


سلام 
من در مورد ribbon control یه سوال دارم:
آیا امکان داره با کد نویسی بین تب ها حرکت کرد؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب منو بدید.

----------


## sagggad

> سلام 
> من در مورد ribbon control یه سوال دارم:
> آیا امکان داره با کد نویسی بین تب ها حرکت کرد؟
> ممنون میشم اگه جواب منو بدید.


راستش من تاحالا با این مورد کار نکردم
اما شما یه امتحان بکن:
فکر میکنم با کلید Tab این کار انجام بشه
خب حالا وی بی یه کدهایی داره که کار یه کلید رو انجام میده
مثل این :
SendKeys.Send ("{Tab}")

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان

مدتی بود با امکان راست به چپ ComboBoxEx درگیر بودم ... اما بالاخره پیدا کردم ...

Imports DevComponents.DotNetBar
Imports DevComponents.Editors

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Me.ComboBoxEx1.DropDownStyle = ComboBoxStyle.DropDownList
    End Sub

    Private Sub btxAdd_Click(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles btxAdd.Click
        Dim CI As New DevComponents.Editors.ComboItem()
        With CI
            .BackColor = Color.LightYellow
            .FontName = "Tahoma"
            .FontSize = 8.25
            .Text = TextBoxX1.Text
            .TextAlignment = StringAlignment.Far
            .Value = Me.ComboBoxEx1.Items.Count + 1
        End With
        Me.ComboBoxEx1.Items.AddRange(New Object() {CI})
        Me.ComboBoxEx1.SelectedIndex = Me.ComboBoxEx1.Items.Count - 1
        Me.ComboBoxEx1.DroppedDown = True
        TextBoxX1.Text = ""
    End Sub
End Class

بعد از باز کردن فایل zip .. پروژه را حتما Build‌ کنید ...

----------


## younes221

> مدتی بود با امکان راست به چپ ComboBoxEx درگیر بودم ... اما بالاخره پیدا کردم ...


سلام ، بله کدتون درسه ولی واسه آیتم هایی که از database وارد می شن زیاد کاربردی نداره . اگر تعداد آیتم ها کم باشه میشه با استفاده از همین کد ها واسه هر آیتم یک شی از کلاس Comboitem درست کرد و خاصیت هاش از جمله TextAlignment رو تنظیم کرد ولی واسه تعداد گزینه های زیاد بعید می دونم راه حل درستی باشه . 

البته این اشکال از این مجموعه Component ها هست و اشکالی به کد شما وارد نیست .

----------


## niknam_mh

دوستان سلام
من دارم يه برنامه مي نويسم که قراره روي ويندوز xp اجرا بشه مي خواستم بدونم اين کامپوننت رو xp اجرا مي شه يا نه؟

----------


## mhmoein

بله عزیز . اجرا می شه . من خودم بارها استفاده کردم حتی آخرین نگارش که 11.7 هست

----------


## نسرین2000

سلام دوستان
من این کامپوننت رو از سایتش گرفتم ولی 28 روزه است و نسخه trial است کسی نسخه crack شده را داره بذاره ؟

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوستان
> من این کامپوننت رو از سایتش گرفتم ولی 28 روزه است و نسخه trial است کسی نسخه crack شده را داره بذاره ؟


سلام دوست عزیز

از سایت soft98 دات ir دانلود کن ....

----------


## hosseinrasouli

دوستان راست به چپ کردن کنترل  ListViewEx  را هم آموزش بدند 
ممنون

----------


## GH.Hamid

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، 
> 
> اینم سری جدید از آموزش های مربوط به DevComponent . 
> 
> * آموزش : کنترل ButtonX*
> 
> * حجم فایل : 101 کیلو بایت*
> 
> 
> ...


لینک دانلود مشکل داره

----------


## phpphp7

> سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 
> 
> در این کلیپ آموزشی نحوه ی* تغییر استایل فرم ویندوز و Messagebox* رو به *Office 2007*  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد ، 
> 
> 
>  دانلود کلیپ آموزشی 
> 
> 
> *حجم فایل : 2828 کیلو بایت
> ...


سلام
لینک دانلود مسدود شده است !!

----------


## kazem forghani

> سلام دوستان ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 
> 
> در این کلیپ آموزشی نحوه ی* تغییر استایل فرم ویندوز و Messagebox* رو به *Office 2007*  دادم ، امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد ، 
> 
> 
>  دانلود کلیپ آموزشی 
> 
> 
> *حجم فایل : 2828 کیلو بایت
> ...


*نمی شه دانلود کرد و می گه این یوزر Suspand شده.
لطفا اگر کسی داره سریعا آپلود کنه شدیدا نیاز دارم*

----------


## Vidico

دوستان لطفا نسخه های جدیدتر از این کامپوننت رو معرفی کنید

----------


## shshsho

> سلام به شما ; شما مطمئنین که روی دات نت فریمورک 4 جواب نمیده؟!!
> 
> به غیر از فریمورک 4 که به خوبی کار میکرد روی 4.5 که جدید اومده هم امتحان کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت ،


سلام من دانت نت بار رو نصب کردم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینه که وقتی یک شی رو میخوام روی فرم بکشم به فرم افزوده نمیشه بلکه به زیر فرم افزوده میشه مثل open file dialog

----------


## moongairl

> سلام . من با یه مشکلی امروز مواجه شدم
> 
> توی ریبون بار من چندتا آبجکت ادد کردم، اما آبجکت ها کنار هم قرار می گیرن، من میخوام که زیر هم قرار بگیرن، مثلا چک باکس کنار تکست باکس بره و زیر اون قرار بگیره. چجوری میشه این کارو انجام داد ؟
> عکسی هم برای توضیح بیشتر ضمیمه کردم


*سلام
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم. چه راه حلی هست؟!
اصلا ابجکت هایی که توی ریبن بار میذارم تکون نمیخورن. همه کنار هم قرا میگیرن. قفل هم نیستن*

----------


## moongairl

*سلام 
امکانش هست توی این کنترل ، combobox اطلاعاتش رو از جدول بخونه؟!*

----------


## moongairl

> سلام من دانت نت بار رو نصب کردم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینه که وقتی یک شی رو میخوام روی فرم بکشم به فرم افزوده نمیشه بلکه به زیر فرم افزوده میشه مثل open file dialog


*سلام
فکر میکنم نسخه درستی رو نصب نکردین.*

----------


## javad.jaddi

سلام
من در سی شارپ بهتره از dotnetbar استفاده کنم یا telerik
وضمنا نحوه کد نویسی فرق میکنه؟
یعنی دستورات عوض میشن و باید جور دیگه دستور بنویسیم؟
اگه میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید و آموزش بدید که کارم راه بیوفته
ممنون از همگی

----------


## mostafagh

با سلام اگر امکانش بود در خصوص dotNetBarManager یک  سری راهنمایی داشته باشید ممنون میشم
من چند تا گزارش دارم که داخل چند تا panelDockContainer اونا رو طرحی کردم حالا می خوام در ابتدا هیچ یک از اونا نشون داده نشه و با زدن دکمه از داخل ribbonBar گزارش لازم که داخل panelDockContainer قرار گرفته نشون داده بشه ( ببخشید اگر سوالم مبتدی بود)

در واقع نمی خوام از mdi parent استفاده کنم و می خوام فرم ها رو از این طریق نمایش و پیمایش کنم

----------

